# Dog flight from london to panama



## Terriegym

Has anyone got experience of flying a dog on this route. We are due to move in october and I cant afford to pay $5000 that I was quoted for an all inclusive move. And I cant bare the thought of having to part with her. Shes too big and heavy to go on as baggage on the airlines I've tried so far. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

